# Old Bear Whitetail Hunter



## Marksman35 (Jul 25, 2012)

I had a couple Whitetail Hunters through the years, and none of them had those issues. Find another "guru"


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

So are you saying the arrow (fletching) does not contact the cables or that it does and it makes no difference?

I had a bad feeling about this guru......maybe he was just busy, but he seemed to be making a lot of unlikely statements and not explaining them well (not explaining them at all, mostly).


----------



## Olink (Jan 10, 2003)

Like a lot of things, the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. Yeah, if you try shooting the bow with 'modern' arrows that have short, high profile vanes on them, you are probably going to have tons of issues. But with arrows fletched with traditional 5" vanes or feathers, you should have no problems with getting good results out of the bow.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

If the cables are off the limb pulleys, you can shoot it, but it does have the cables slightly in the arrow path. The limb pulleys create the offset like the bar/slide do on the ones that came after that (WhiteTail Hunter II, for example). If you can't find the pulleys, then they were taken off (or broke/wore out). I have one of those that was missing a pulley, so shot with both off. It worked reasonably well. A fellow AT member is in the process of sendning me his broken bow so I can gut it for parts and get the Old Bear back on line for my son. Do you have a picture to share? A thousand words....


----------



## Apex Predator (Jan 27, 2007)

The Whitetail II was a great bow for it's time. I think you are referring to the old 6 wheel model. I had a Polar LTD with 6 wheels and it wasn't very impressive.


----------



## killerG (Aug 23, 2006)

No Bear Whitetail Hunter bow came with a cable guard


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Olink said:


> Like a lot of things, the truth probably lies somewhere in the middle. Yeah, if you try shooting the bow with 'modern' arrows that have short, high profile vanes on them, you are probably going to have tons of issues. But with arrows fletched with traditional 5" vanes or feathers, you should have no problems with getting good results out of the bow.


Thanks......that's the kind of answer that I enjoy hearing because it explains the "why" of it. 

Also offers a solution.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Those old bows shot off the shelf. If you are going to set it up for hunting, you will need to go back to some of the old ways and fletch up some arrows with feathers to minimize the contact issues.

There is a reason for the "new" bows to have better strings, riser cut outs, and better cable clearance. Shoot that old bow hunting, and you will discover the reasons.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> If the cables are off the limb pulleys, you can shoot it, but it does have the cables slightly in the arrow path. The limb pulleys create the offset like the bar/slide do on the ones that came after that (WhiteTail Hunter II, for example). If you can't find the pulleys, then they were taken off (or broke/wore out). I have one of those that was missing a pulley, so shot with both off. It worked reasonably well. A fellow AT member is in the process of sendning me his broken bow so I can gut it for parts and get the Old Bear back on line for my son. Do you have a picture to share? A thousand words....


Picture? You bet......hope it's worth at least a few hundred words.  All cables seem to be right where they're supposed to be.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

BadgerT said:


> Those old bows shot off the shelf. If you are going to set it up for hunting, you will need to go back to some of the old ways and fletch up some arrows with feathers to minimize the contact issues.
> 
> There is a reason for the "new" bows to have better strings, riser cut outs, and better cable clearance. Shoot that old bow hunting, and you will discover the reasons.


Thanks. I doubt I will ever hunt with it, but I would like to get a few arrows so I could shoot it with at least fair accuracy.

I'm not.....nor do I every hope to be one--of the guys who can hit the edge of a playing card at 21 yards .... hitting the playing card full face on or at least coming close is all I want.

I do like the look of this bow.......looks like military issue or something. It's built like a tank and almost as heavy.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I want one of these for nostalgic reasons, but I wouldn't take it hunting. Be cool if you are successful though.


----------



## spotshooter300 (Mar 31, 2004)

I believe I have parts for an old bear bow. A bunch of them.


----------



## BadgerT (Mar 23, 2011)

Logos said:


> Thanks. I doubt I will ever hunt with it, but I would like to get a few arrows so I could shoot it with at least fair accuracy.
> 
> I'm not.....nor do I every hope to be one--of the guys who can hit the edge of a playing card at 21 yards .... hitting the playing card full face on or at least coming close is all I want.
> 
> I do like the look of this bow.......looks like military issue or something. It's built like a tank and almost as heavy.


A whitetail hunter was my first bow many moons ago now. My brother may still have that bow.....hmmm.


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

First thing I would do is move the sight pins up. It looks as though the lower one is going to be in the way of the arrow. With that rest you are probably going to have to shoot with feather fletch as I am not sure vanes will clear. Looks like you can adjust the draw length by moving the cables to different slots on the "cams." If I remember correctly, the draw weight can be changed from what they called "target" weight to "hunting" weight by moving the bracket holding the small wheels on the cables, but I can't be sure. These bows were loud and slow compared to what we have today, but they got the job done in the right hands. I'd get some arrows, aluminum 2117's with feathers if it draws about 60 lbs., and 145 grain field tips, and give it a try. Try using either a calf skin finger tab or a 3 finger shooting glove. You will be shooting with fingers, of course. Lots of good memories. Thanks for sharing this. Good luck.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Well, the bow came with three ancient-looking 2216 Easton Gamegetters. They're straight and 33" long tip to tip. The feathers are about 60% on two and 90% on one......I'll try shooting that one today. They had beat-up field points and I put on some target points.

Anybody have a good source of arrows with feathers?

The archery guru tested it and said it pulls 50 lbs. Length of pull is ok for me.

I do like the old recurves and I do like this old compound.....understand that this model was sold in huge numbers.

I'll probably take those sight pins out and pack them away for a time when someone may want to use sights......one is missing a burr and I suppose there should be more than two anyway. Anybody know where I can get more pins?


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Before anybody jumps on me.......I didn't mean I thought it actually IS military issue--I just mean it has the look of a lot of camo military gear that I've seen.

:angel:


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

The cables on the limb pulleys aren't right. They cross, where one to one pulley, and the other goes to the other. There were a couple of versions that used the limb pulleys. Earlier one had the metal bracket with A B C positions for the pulley wheel. Other version had a stand-off piece that had A, B, C, D, E, F to set the draw weight (and it does affect the draw lenght, as well, I think)


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

So I really need to take this to somebody who understands it and get the cables put on correctly?

Guess the archery guru really was clueless. Better not try shooting it until I get it set up correctly.

Good thing you posted. I was going to shoot it later.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Missed the pin question. eBay always has someone selling them. I actually bought a combo deal with I got 2 sets of 4 pins, 2 brackets, 2 kissers and mounting stuff, and some knock point beads as well. I went to Walmart and bought bright flourescent nail polish (boy, did the cashier give me a funny look that day...) to color the points on the pins.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

spotshooter300 said:


> I believe I have parts for an old bear bow. A bunch of them.


 I am sure there are folks here looking for said parts! :banana:


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

The wheels are there, just string the cable like the pic I posted. Comes from the big pulley to the FAR side limb pulley. Repeat on other side. Shoot the bow! 



Logos said:


> So I really need to take this to somebody who understands it and get the cables put on correctly?
> 
> Guess the archery guru really was clueless. Better not try shooting it until I get it set up correctly.
> 
> Good thing you posted. I was going to shoot it later.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Aug 23, 2012)

I think there is something similar to that bow in Ma's basement. I also have a Bear Magnum Hunter here as well along with a handful of 2117? arrows and a quiver.


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey First egg, Let Me Know when you get the Bow and get yours Up and shooting...


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Will do! Hopefully the package gets here this week, so I can go shoot Saturday afternoon! :shade:



Michigander2010 said:


> Hey First egg, Let Me Know when you get the Bow and get yours Up and shooting...


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

Pm. Sent..


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> The wheels are there, just string the cable like the pic I posted. Comes from the big pulley to the FAR side limb pulley. Repeat on other side. Shoot the bow!


Oh.......I see.

One cable had just come off the pulley it was supposed to be on. I just put it back. Hmmmm.......that was easy.

LOL! Didn't realize you could do stuff like that without major tools and training.

Yes, this one has the A,B,C,D, E and F markings. It's set all the way to A, which makes it look a little different from others I've been comparing it to (your picture and e-Bay pictures). Gives an extreme angle to the limb pullies.

Ok......if anybody knows.....I still wonder where to take or send these arrows for new feathers.........and where to buy more arrows with feather fletching?????


----------



## Elite fanboy (Dec 11, 2011)

skynight said:


> I want one of these for nostalgic reasons, but I wouldn't take it hunting. Be cool if you are successful though.


Why wouldn't he be successful? I shot my first deer with one...it died just like the deer I shot last year with my Elite.


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Firstegg for the cable route. I increased my page to 400% and it appears from your picture that all the OP has to do is pull on the cable that runs to the small wheel just below the grip and take it off the small wheel, then pull on the other cable, currently running from the lower medium size wheel directly to the opposite limb large wheel, and put it on the small wheel below the grip. Did I get that correct? If so, I would suspect the OP would have no problem getting this old bow ready to shoot. Thanks and Good luck.
Looks like I was typing while the OP was getting the cables routed correctly! Great thread and many good memories. Good luck.


----------



## Michigander2010 (Jul 25, 2010)

I love this.. What a great response to such a Bow. I Killed My first 2 deer with this Bow... 

Great Post...


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

I do not know where you are located, but a local pro shop should have feather fletched arrows in stock. If it is easier for you, you could order from South Shore Archery. They are a sponsor on this site and well known for their excellent service. Good luck.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, how's this?

It looks a bit different from your bow, but I think that's just because mine was set all the way to "A" so the angles of the limb pulley mounts is different.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

paul l. said:


> I do not know where you are located, but a local pro shop should have feather fletched arrows in stock. If it is easier for you, you could order from South Shore Archery. They are a sponsor on this site and well known for their excellent service. Good luck.


Ok, thanks much......I'll make some calls locally and check......and I'm not calling the shop that has the first archery guru I talked to.


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

This is great!! that bow will kill deer an will shoot jusy fine with practice. This also was my first bow an shot 3 deer with it, After missing A Bunch!! Enjoy


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

Logos said:


> Picture? You bet......hope it's worth at least a few hundred words.  All cables seem to be right where they're supposed to be.


hunted with this same bow many days


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Elite fanboy said:


> Why wouldn't he be successful? I shot my first deer with one...it died just like the deer I shot last year with my Elite.


I didn't say he would not be successful. I said it would be cool if he is successful.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry if someone has made this point. There weren't many people shooting releases back then, it was flipper rests and berger buttons shot with fingers. That placed the hen feathers against the bow which took care of any clearance problem.


----------



## nwbobnw (Sep 6, 2012)

My neighbor was moving away and gave me a bow exactly like yours. He didnt have any arrows and like you, I went to a local archery shop (which shall remain nameless) and was told it was useless. I stopped into a Gander Mountain and the bow tech put a new string on it for me, adjusted the draw length and suggested 2117 aluminum arrows with feathers. I havent found any arrows with feathers but picked up some 2117's from Academy with vanes at less than $4.00 apiece. I have been shooting the heck out of it and it is really fun to shoot. It does fishtail a little but I think feathers will solve this. Next time I have a little cash I'm planning to buy some feathers, a jig and try changing out the vanes myself.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

NWBob.......first of all, welcome to the Forum. I'm new here myself, but I guess I can give you a welcome anyhow.

Strange that we'd both get told by a "Pro" that these bows are worthless. 

And strange that you would get worthless information from an archery shop and excellent service from Gander Mountain.

These are strange days indeed.

Glad I found this great old classic bow. I'm on the hunt for feathers today.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Also, another question on this.......

My limb pulley mounts are set on "A" (the range is A to E).

Anybody know what that adjustment does? Most I have checked on e-Bay pics look like they are set more to the middle range (based on the angle of their limb pulley mounts as opposed to mine).


----------



## nwbobnw (Sep 6, 2012)

Logos, mine is set to "C" and everything works for my draw length. I was told that changing these positions changed the draw weight but it seemed to affect my draw length so I quit foolling with it. I actually had been given this bow sometime back but never tried to use it. My 12 year old Granddaughter recently expressed an interest in Archery and her parents set her up with some lessons. Last week I bought her a new Mission Menace and she really loves it. By the way, the attitude of the Archery shop seems to have improved after this purchase. I am continuing to shoot my old Bear and this has become something that her and I do together. Eventually I would like to buy a recurve and am considering a Bear Grizzly. Im not too interested in the modern compounds I think I would prefer to keep it simple.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Logos, contact support at Bear and they can provide you with a (albeit poorly scanned) copy of the user guide. I had it somewhere here (it wasn't the one for my specific (read: older) whitetail hunter), but can't seem to find it. It's for the 6 position one not the 3, like mine.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

nwbobnw said:


> Logos, mine is set to "C" and everything works for my draw length. I was told that changing these positions changed the draw weight but it seemed to affect my draw length so I quit foolling with it. I actually had been given this bow sometime back but never tried to use it. My 12 year old Granddaughter recently expressed an interest in Archery and her parents set her up with some lessons. Last week I bought her a new Mission Menace and she really loves it. By the way, the attitude of the Archery shop seems to have improved after this purchase. I am continuing to shoot my old Bear and this has become something that her and I do together. Eventually I would like to buy a recurve and am considering a Bear Grizzly. Im not too interested in the modern compounds I think I would prefer to keep it simple.


Thanks. I think you will love recurves. I found TWO beautiful 62" Wing Falcon recurves (very pretty with dark green glass and nicely grained wood) of 20 lbs and 28 lbs. They give me more like 24 and 32 lbs. with my draw length. They are very easy to shoot......I wouldn't want much more in the way of weight on a recurve.

These pull weights are great for target shooting and possible small game (the big game requirement here is only 30 lbs. so I could actually hunt deer if I wanted to, but I doubt that I ever will).

The Whitetail Hunter kind of fits in......being that it's a classic. 

Nice you can shoot with the granddaughter. Archery is a pleasant way to shoot. No ear protection required. I suppose she's seen "The Hunger Games" like so many other girls.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> Logos, contact support at Bear and they can provide you with a (albeit poorly scanned) copy of the user guide. I had it somewhere here (it wasn't the one for my specific (read: older) whitetail hunter), but can't seem to find it. It's for the 6 position one not the 3, like mine.


Ok, I will do that. Thanks much for all the help.


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

Not sure if this is much help to you, but the slots in the large pulleys are used to adjust the draw length. You have to move both cables or you throw off the timing. The cables can be shortened or lengthened by turning the spool where the ends are fastened to change the cam timing. Your bow, as shown in your last picture looks like everything is pretty much where it should be. In my opinion, you should try shooting it and see if the draw length feels right for you. In the old days, folks checked cam timing by feeling if the bow "rocked" or not as they reached full draw and then let out or reeled in cable to get the cams in time. Again, you can determine this when you shoot the bow. As I said, it looks like everything is pretty much where it should be and I would be reluctant to suggest any changes until you have shot a few arrows, as you may be good to go without any adjustments. Good luck.


----------



## westen (Apr 26, 2011)

Logos said:


> Well, the bow came with three ancient-looking 2216 Easton Gamegetters. They're straight and 33" long tip to tip. The feathers are about 60% on two and 90% on one......I'll try shooting that one today. They had beat-up field points and I put on some target points.
> 
> Anybody have a good source of arrows with feathers?
> 
> ...


Put up a pic of the sight, I have old pins from the 70s 80s.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks.

Sight is up above on bow. It's a Huntmaster 3000.

I can put up a shot of the one good pin on it later if that would help.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

And here it is.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Anybody got any of those laying around?


----------



## MudLobster86 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have one of those, got a buddy working on it as we speak...and a pse xlr 900


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok...... 

And an update for all those who were kind enough to respond: 

I have shot the bow and I like it. The arrow rest broke and I got another just like it for only a few dollars. I haven't messed with the sight (only one pin anyway). I just think it into the target......sometimes even the middle. (Laugh) 

Those big old Easton arrows really THUMP into the target. I'm going to get them refletched and maybe buy a few more contemporary type arrows.

If you are one who appreciates this bow and know some history on it, please post whatever you know about it--also any links or sources on the history of the bow or books about this particular bow would be appreciated. 

Just from this thread I see that there were several variations of the bow and then came the Whitetail Hunter II for a few years. 

It would be nice to know details of their history.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

AND........yet another question.

I read somewhere that the Bear Whitetail Hunter bows had to be unstrung between uses just like a recurve.

Any truth to that or is that just crazy talk?


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Logos said:


> NWBob.......first of all, welcome to the Forum. I'm new here myself, but I guess I can give you a welcome anyhow.
> 
> Strange that we'd both get told by a "Pro" that these bows are worthless.
> 
> ...


If they don't tell you it's useless, how can they sell you another bow? :secret:


----------



## johnnyl1985 (Aug 31, 2012)

Go out and shoot at a target with it, that's the best way to see if its accurate! Try a couple different arrows and see what works best. I'm sure with some practice, and the correct arrow you could hunt with it. Some tribes in the jungle hunt by throwing rocks! This bow should do just fine.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> If they don't tell you it's useless, how can they sell you another bow? :secret:


That was exactly what I thought at first. It was so obvious I could hardly keep from laughing......but then I thought, well, he may just be prejudiced against older bows.

Seems to me standards have gotten unrealistically high for accuracy, quietness, speed, etc......and maybe his attitude reflects that way of thinking. 

Old bows can kill.....no doubt about it.


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

johnnyl1985 said:


> Go out and shoot at a target with it, that's the best way to see if its accurate! Try a couple different arrows and see what works best. I'm sure with some practice, and the correct arrow you could hunt with it. Some tribes in the jungle hunt by throwing rocks! This bow should do just fine.


I think so. I would have it looked at and fine tuned by a pro who believed in it if I decided to hunt deer with it. I probably will just shoot it for fun, however.

As I said above......it did fairly well with the initial test with the one old Easton that had halfway decent fletching left.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

Logos said:


> AND........yet another question.
> 
> I read somewhere that the Bear Whitetail Hunter bows had to be unstrung between uses just like a recurve.
> 
> Any truth to that or is that just crazy talk?


I say, Crazy Talk! you need a press to unstring. If you want to reduce some tension, remove the cables from the limb pulleys.


----------



## Firstegg (Jul 31, 2012)

The one real shortcoming is the lack of accessorization you can do. The riser is not drilled for rests (mine has an old Flipper-2 on it), etc. Yes, there are easier, lighter, tech'd out bows. But, just think of the look on someone's face when you shoot a nice tight group. Swap bows with them and see if they can match with your bow what you can do with their bow (and already have done with your bow). :laser:


----------



## gjarcher (Oct 26, 2006)

Marksman35 said:


> I had a couple Whitetail Hunters through the years, and none of them had those issues. Find another "guru"


I agree.
My first compound was a Bear Whitetail hunter. I killed three Whitetail with it and then sold it to a 14-yr old with a dozen arrows and three broadheads for $50. The kid later told me he killed his first Whitetail with it.

Yes, it is old technology. Yes, it is slow by today's standards. No, it is not useless.

... find another guru.


----------



## paul l. (Nov 17, 2008)

Back in February of this year, a member on this site, he goes by straddleridge, had an original manual for a Bear Whitetail Hunter he offered to share if folks would PM (personal message) him. He said the manual was too large a file to post as a link. Perhaps you could PM him for a copy and find the answers to many of your questions. I apologize to straddleridge if I am out of line in suggesting this. Good luck.


----------



## treestandnappin (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks a lot. Now I wanna go find mine and see how it shoots. Gonna need some feathers. Haha


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Firstegg said:


> The one real shortcoming is the lack of accessorization you can do. The riser is not drilled for rests (mine has an old Flipper-2 on it), etc. Yes, there are easier, lighter, tech'd out bows. But, just think of the look on someone's face when you shoot a nice tight group. Swap bows with them and see if they can match with your bow what you can do with their bow (and already have done with your bow). :laser:


I'm ok with all that. You may remember that I'm mostly a let it fly by intuition recurve guy anyhow. I actually do pretty well, but the results don't depend on any hi-tech attachments. (Grin)


----------



## Logos (Jul 29, 2012)

Just got off the line with Greg at Bear. Nice guy, very helpful.

He said my bow is one of the very late ones, based on the six (A thru F) adjustments it has. Since it looks new, I'm guessing it was one of the last ones made. Could have been late eighties or even 1990. 

Unfortunately, they have no serial number info, so that's the best we can do. 

But I gotta love this old battlewagon of a bow. It reeks of character.

:Grin:


----------



## emal7717 (Oct 17, 2012)

Logos said:


> What's the real story here? Why is the guy so negative about a bow that he says is in great working condition?
> 
> And how did it kill all those deer in the past if it's so inaccurate that it should be hung on the wall?


Dont know about the "Guru" I know that I killed 4 deer with a white tail hunter, and 5 with a Polar LTD (Nicer version of the whitetail). As far as accuracy, Its as accurate as you can shoot. it was a great transition bow from the recurve era to the compound era. it can out perform a recurve as far as speed, but yet still has the feel of a recurve to shoot from a flipper rest. The real issue here seems to be that the Guru is a tech junkie where is the Whitetail hunter is as you say a .30-30 it aint pretty, but it sure gets the job done.

At the time it was designed accessories such as sights and such were in thier infancy, in addition to rests, releases and peep sights. If you add modern accessories to it like a high tech rest, peep sight, fiber optic front sight, ballance weight, and with carbon arrows it will equal anything made today.


----------

